# Assemble Your Army Ladies! A New YSL Beauty Routine!



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 23, 2015)

*Assemble Your Army Ladies! A New Yves Saint Laurent Beauty Routine!*

Today, we wanted to stop and talk about some of our favorite products from Yves Saint Laurent Beauty.​ With Spring officially in the air and it's promise of warmer weather, now is the perfect time for you to try a new foundation and lipsticks for a fun and flirty look.​ Here are some of my picks:​ First, you have to start pulling out your brighter color lipsticks. I know, I know...no one realy wants to retire their MAC Talk That Talk lipstick but if you saw anything from New York Fashion Week in February, then you would know that pastel colors are back and honestly, if you pair that with a bright eye shadow or lip liner, then you're on the way to creating a fun whimsical look.​ Next, try out a new foundation. During the winter, I tended to rely heavily on my Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish Foundation, which was great for getting me through the holidays and harsh winds. Now that the weather is getting a little bit warmer, I wanted to try something new that was a bit lighter and feathery on my skin.​ 

​ 



​ What products do you have your eyes on for Spring?​ Shop the Story​ Yves Saint Laurent Fusion Ink Foundation
Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupté Shine​ Yves Saint Laurent Mascara Volume Effet​ Yves Saint Laurent Long Lasting Waterproof Eye Pencil​


----------



## CharlieKelly (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> First, you have to start pulling out your brighter color lipsticks. I know, I know...no one realy wants to retire their MAC Talk That Talk lipstick​ ​ Next, try out a new foundation.​


  Haha yes and yes!!! I just went by my Sephora and Macys last week and got five samples of foundation. I am so ready for something lighter


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ooo, love this! Can you please tell me the name of the pink Volupte Lip Shine up front? Gorgeous color!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 23, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> First, you have to start pulling out your brighter color lipsticks. I know, I know...no one realy wants to retire their MAC Talk That Talk lipstick but if you saw anything from New York Fashion Week in February, then you would know that pastel colors are back and honestly, if you pair that with a bright eye shadow or lip liner, then you're on the way to creating a fun whimsical look. ​


  And to think I just bought NARS Ingrid xDD  Great pics. The Rouge Volupté Shines look so juicy and tempting!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> Haha yes and yes!!! I just went by my Sephora and Macys last week and got five samples of foundation. I am so ready for something lighter


  Which ones have you tried? I could not believe when I put this YSL foundation on. I normally hate wearing liquid foundations but this one is so good. It barely felt like I had anything on and gave me full coverage. Beauty blender + YSL foundaion =


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Ooo, love this! Can you please tell me the name of the pink Volupte Lip Shine up front? Gorgeous color!


  The pink one standing up? If so, try Color 8 Fetish Pink in vibrant pink! Let me know if it's another one!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 24, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Great pics. The Rouge Volupté Shines look so juicy and tempting!


  It makes me want to buy them all! how do you like NARS Ingrid?


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> The pink one standing up? If so, try Color 8 Fetish Pink in vibrant pink! Let me know if it's another one!


  Thank you! Yeah, the hot pink standing up, so beautiful!  Going to check it out  today!!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Going to check it out today!!


  Let me know how you like it! Love me some YSL!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Mar 25, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Which ones have you tried? I could not believe when I put this YSL foundation on. I normally hate wearing liquid foundations but this one is so good. It barely felt like I had anything on and gave me full coverage. Beauty blender + YSL foundaion = :stars:


  I got a Sample of Christian Dior Nude Skin, Christian Dior Tinted Moisturizer; Marc Jacobs and Chanel. I am loving the nude skin. I didn't think of asking for an YSL sample. I think I need to, right?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 26, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> I got a Sample of Christian Dior Nude Skin, Christian Dior Tinted Moisturizer; Marc Jacobs and Chanel. I am loving the nude skin. I didn't think of asking for an YSL sample. I think I need to, right?


  Yessssssss you need to! YSL is heaven on me! 

  Now I need to try nude skin. You're the second person that mentioned that foundation to me today!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Mar 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Yessssssss you need to! YSL is heaven on me!
> 
> Now I need to try nude skin. You're the second person that mentioned that foundation to me today!


  It is my favorite of the 5 so far. I even posted a selfie on IG ha ha


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 26, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> It is my favorite of the 5 so far. I even posted a selfie on IG ha ha


  Instagram name please!!!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Mar 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Instagram name please!!!!


  I am already following you #yousopurty I am sylviae79 https://instagram.com/sylviae79/


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 27, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> I am already following you #yousopurty I am sylviae79 https://instagram.com/sylviae79/


 Thank you!!


----------

